# Covid 19 and packing plant



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://krvn.com/agricultural/ten-covid-19-cases-linked-to-jbs-packing-plant-in-grand-island/


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

JBS sounds like corona is an issue at their Greeley plant also.

Tyson is paying their front line workers a $60million bonus for corona risk there.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have been hearing of the problems at Souderton. That will be close to home and affect things here. Sold a load of straw to a guy who is a order buyer for these local packers and he said the cattle thing will go like the milk dumping . He said he fears the pens will be full at the sale barns amd the order buyers will get call from packers not to buy &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

https://www.feedstuffs.com/news/class-action-lawsuit-filed-against-beef-packers?fbclid=IwAR2Gz67Pu23xTdg57DaJ-rxUVyoGhIrN4hchRn0yfvL83T5-_dVyyMxQPCQ


----------



## Owenssss (May 28, 2021)

I got so tired of all this corona thing ... It ruined all my plans and made me go through depression because I missed a lot of opportunities. Just yesterday, I discovered that one of my friends has covid and I have to do an instant antigen test to check if I didn't get infected too. I quickly found online where I can make this test and I'm leaving tomorrow. I hope the result will be gratifying.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Maybe we the procedure should file a suit for lost wages and stress.lol


----------

